# Quel sont les programmes qui tournent ???



## lwouis (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour, toujours soucieux d'améliorer les performances de mon Mac ,je voulais savoir comment faisait-ton connaitre les programmes qui tournent en ce moment sur le Mac, sur Windows par Ex:
Ctrl Alt Supp m'ouvre le gestionnaire des taches donc la je peuc voir les applications, les perfs, les processus qui tournent..... ETc   Exist-il la même fonction sur MAC ??? qui permette de voir ce qui tourne


----------



## kisco (19 Février 2010)

Hello,

tu as le raccourci cmd-alt-esc, pour forcer à quitter une application,
ou sinon, dans Applications > Utilitaires, tu as le moniteur d'activité, équivalent du gestionnaire de tâches Windows.

Beaucoup de personnes ont déjà demandé ceci, la prochaine fois, pense à faire une recherche dans les forums avant de créer un nouveau sujet


----------



## lwouis (19 Février 2010)

kisco a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Beaucoup de personnes ont déjà demandé ceci, la prochaine fois, pense à faire une recherche dans les forums avant de créer un nouveau sujet



Je te remercie de ta réponse et te dis que j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé , si le moteur de recherche des forums était mieux gaulé on gagnerait tous du temps mais comme tout les forums sont des copié collé les uns des autres ,ils utilisent presque tous les mêmes outils de recherche qui sont quasi nuls à mon sens , et il y a un autre facteur c'est la formulation de ce que l'on recherche qui correspond rarement au mode de pensée du voisin et c'est tant mieux!!!


----------

